# TX Austin looking for gamers



## marcusgrubbs (Oct 16, 2006)

I have extensive knowledge of D20 and Cyberpunk. I have played several of the White Wolf titles and am proficient. 

I can participate as a player or game master. 

Most of my weekends are open. 

marcusgrubbs@yahoo.com


----------



## Dieter (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm also been trying to find a group. Anyone else?


----------



## philreed (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not yet ready for a new group but would love to host a game party one night in our new game room. Board games, card games, and lots of fun on our standup arcade machine.


----------



## marcusgrubbs (Oct 23, 2006)

Sounds like fun philreed. Your profile says you own Ronin Arts?


----------



## philreed (Oct 25, 2006)

marcusgrubbs said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun philreed. Your profile says you own Ronin Arts?




Yes, and it eats up a lot of time.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey, I didn't know Ronin Arts is headquartered in Austin. Neat! You don't give tours, do you?


----------



## philreed (Oct 25, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't know Ronin Arts is headquartered in Austin. Neat! You don't give tours, do you?




Not usually. But I am seriously considering hosting a game party here so that could kinda be a tour.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, I'm in Houston--I went to Austin for the first time about a week and a half ago. I plan to go again in December, around the 1st, but that's still a bit up in the air. I don't expect you to schedule a game party for when I may or may not be in town. 

But, oh, for one game of Galaga...


----------



## philreed (Oct 25, 2006)

[imager]http://www.roninarts.com/images/gameroomcorner.jpg[/imager]

Here's one corner of the game room where I plan to hold the party.

I've got a large, round table for the center of the room for more game space and the wall opposite this one has the TV with XBox. My plan is for a simple get together where Austin gamers can play board/card games and XBox/arcade games (the stand-up has 39 classic games in it).

The deck, just off the game room, also has another table where games can be played if it's a nice day.

My thinking, as of now, is a Saturday from about noon to 5.

I just need to finish unpacking and getting the new house in order before I can set a date.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll certainly relay that to my Austin buddies.


----------



## Mallak (Oct 25, 2006)

Hello.  I'm Jdvn1's Austin buddy!


----------



## marcusgrubbs (Oct 26, 2006)

Just let us know philreed. 

Back on topic...

Any Austin folks putting looking to fill out an existing crew, putting together a new one, or want to join in the efforts of putting one together with me; let me know.


----------



## selfcritical (Oct 30, 2006)

marcusgrubbs said:
			
		

> Just let us know philreed.
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> Any Austin folks putting looking to fill out an existing crew, putting together a new one, or want to join in the efforts of putting one together with me; let me know.




Both my friday night(Exalted, Spycraft) and saturday night(To be determined, but probably Ptolus/d20) groups have recently thinned out, so finding extra bodies would be quite welcome


----------



## Dieter (Nov 3, 2006)

I could do an occasional Saturday game or a more frequent (bi-monthly) Sunday game.


----------



## marcusgrubbs (Nov 4, 2006)

selfcritical said:
			
		

> Both my friday night(Exalted, Spycraft) and saturday night(To be determined, but probably Ptolus/d20) groups have recently thinned out, so finding extra bodies would be quite welcome



I'm pretty much open. My weekend conflicts are few and in between.


----------



## mlangsdorf (Jan 3, 2007)

My group has dropped down to myself and two other players after
some people moved out of town. We're looking for new players.

We meet on Saturdays, from 1 pm until about 6 pm. We're all old
role-players with lots of experience, but we also have lots of
patience for dealing with new players. We play a variety of games,
such as Mutants and Masterminds, GURPS, or Star Wars. We prefer
somewhat off-beat games, so we're a good group if you're looking
for a change from D&D 3.5.

If you're interested in trying us out, we're always willing to
run a one-shot to give people a taste of what we're about.
Contact me, Mark Langsdorf, at mlangsdo@io.com. Thanks!


----------



## Oberton (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi guys! I am looking for a few players for a WED night game... Please let me know if you or someone you know would be interested...
http://groups-beta.google.com/group/KalamarKingdoms


----------

